# Solved: Outlook Express suddenly asking for a logon password (Yahoo)



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

For no apparent reason when I try and send mail I am now getting a "Logon- pop.mail.yahoo.com" dialog box showing "server smtp.mail.yahoo.com" - with my user name pre-printed and (apparently) my password remembered. The "remember password" box is checked but greyed out. Pressing OK achieves nothing - neither does re-entering the password and clicking OK.

Any ideas ? - no clue why this has happened - never been like it before and now seems I cannot send any mail - when I try to do so the logon and password box pops up - although mail is arriving in my inbox. Seems when the "authorizing" 
activity starts - after "connecting" - the server is looking for a password.

Am also getting this error message :
The connection to the server has failed. Account: 'pop.mail.yahoo.com', Server: 'smtp.mail.yahoo.com', Protocol: SMTP, Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 421, Socket Error: 10061, Error Number: 0x800CCC0E

Also can't work out how to change or reset the password !

Thanks for any help offered as usual .....


----------



## dmgaddy (Apr 8, 2008)

Don't make changes to Outlook Express if the problem is at the server.

Wait until tomorrow if possible to see if they (yahoo) get their problem fixed. If that is not an option, write back and we will take more steps to try an resolve your issue.


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

Thank you Sir ...let's see what happens ....problem first manifested itself last night but then seemed to "fix itself" and i can see my wife has been able to send 3 emails during the day today - so maybe it is a yahoo server issue. I just tried unchecking the "my sever requires authentication" box in the "accounts -servers" section under tools (before I read your "don't mess with it" advice ! )- and it didn't fix -simply rejected my email address when trying to send the mail !


----------



## dmgaddy (Apr 8, 2008)

If you are able to Receive email but not send, that tells me there is a problem with SMTP. You are likely not authenticating properly with the yahoo SMTP server. 

POP delivers email to your inbox, SMTP takes email from your outbox and sends it 
(Simplistic overview of email)

Have you shut down and restarted your computer?
Have you checked with yahoo tech support?

I would do the simple stuff first.

HTH Write back tomorrow if you still need help.


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

makes sense ....I will shut down and restart ...but strange that this happned last night and then again today (ie after a previous shutdown) Yahoo tech support would be a good bet (I have emailed from the help site !)

Thanks for help so far - appreciated.


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

Shut down and restart didn't fix it - will check for Yahoo tech response tomorrow.


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

OK - so far no response from Yahoo tech support and problem persists. It is definitely an authentication/conection with SMTP server problem. I have the OE settings as follows in the "servers" setion under tools -

incoming mail = POP3
Incoming mail (POP) pop.mail.yahoo.com
Outgoing mail (SMTP) smtp.mail.yahoo.com

Incoming mail server account name and password are correct and registered 
Remember password box is checked
Logon using secure Password authentication box is not checked

Outgoing Mail Server "my server requires authentication" box is checked
In the outgoing mail server settings I have - in the "logon information" section -

"logon using" button checked
Account name correctly entered (same account name as incoming mail)
Password entered (same as incoming) with remember password box checked

"logon using secure password authentication" box is not checked.


I have also tried connecting and sending mail with the "use same settings as my incoming mail server" checked - but same problem - as soon as OE tries to send mail - it asks me for the smtp server logon (account name and pasword) details- but will never accept them. Hitting the cancel button at this stage them moves it into receive mail and this works perfectly .......

A mystery (to me at least) as I've been using OE and connecting to Yahoo successfully for 4 years.


----------



## dmgaddy (Apr 8, 2008)

What version of Outlook Express are you using?


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

forgive the dumb question but how do I find out the version...seems that it is the version originally installed in 2004 (I updgared IE to IE 7 but I don't think I ever upgraded OE)


----------



## dmgaddy (Apr 8, 2008)

Typically version info can be found under *Help* --> *About* in the menubar.

May not matter here. We are going to try something and see if this doesn't fix your problem.

Open Outlook Express

From the *"Tools"* menu, select *"Accounts." *
Select your Yahoo! POP account and click the *"Properties"* button. 
Click the *"Advanced"* tab. 
Next to "Outgoing server (SMTP)," change port 25 to *587*. 
Click *"Apply," *then click *"OK"* and *"Close." *

Try to send an email.

HTH


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

OE6....wil try the fix now


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

nope - sorry didn't work - same problem ...have closed and restarted OE (but not windows) but same problem persists .as soon as OE starts it automatically does a send and receive and as I have a test mail sitting in my outbox it is instantly asking for and then not accepting the logon.


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

Just noticed this alert on Yahoo help site

http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/mail/yahoomail/mailplus/pop/pop-36.html

Wonder if it has anything to do with it ?

But seems I am not alone :

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...a4IL5cn99xd.;_ylv=3?qid=20080411063856AAx27r1

And

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...jAQGhlUjzKIX;_ylv=3?qid=20080410114127AA2ZhG3

And
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...zmT8SoD99xd.;_ylv=3?qid=20080411065218AASNZlX

SO it seems a YAHOO Problem !!!


----------



## dmgaddy (Apr 8, 2008)

Did you change your POP and SMTP server in OE?

Incoming Mail Server (POP3):
plus.pop.mail.yahoo.com

Outgoing Mail Server (SMTP):
plus.smtp.mail.yahoo.com


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Noticed in the links, one of the replies gave a Port #995. Worth a shot.


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

changing to 995 is no use - 

The connection to the server has failed. Account: 'pop.mail.yahoo.com', Server: 'smtp.mail.yahoo.com', Protocol: SMTP, Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 535, Socket Error: 10061, Error Number: 0x800CCC0E

I also added the "plus" and that was a waste of time.

What really hacks me off is the total lack of response from Yahoo "tech support" - for other reasons I contacted Symantech support today and was able to get a real time online chat/help service with a competent human being - impressive. 

Seems Yahoo haven't a clue.


----------



## dmgaddy (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmmm, error message shows you are still using port 25. Try changing to port 587 again. 

I would be happy to do a Netmeeting desktop sharing session if you want, so we can verify you are configured correctly.

I'm in Eastern USA but will be working late tonight. Let me know.


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

changing to 587 doesn't work - sorry - didn't see your net meeting offer until today. Won't be online again until Sunday evening UK.

Looking at the Yahoo boards it seemed to me it was a (known) Yahoo server problem that others were experiencing -  and not a problem my end - but as Yahoo are ignoring all my requests for help via their "contact us" page I'm ready to try all solutions.


----------



## dmgaddy (Apr 8, 2008)

Perhaps your best course at this point is to use the web interface to send and receive your Yahoo mail. I know it isn't the best solution, but at least it will get you going until Yahoo gets its' digital act together.


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

yes webmial works fine - and I can RECEIVE mail on my PC from the POP3 server which convinces me it's a yahoo and not a local problem - but I have in fact just received a comprehensive response from Yahoo UKIE Customer Care which says "I#ve reviewed your account and see that it's fully POP and SMTP enabled and active". They have sent me some "steps to verify I am able to authenticate with the POP server" that will "Help them get this figured out" ...let's see what happens - if I get something positive I will post for the benefit of others.


----------



## Soroti (Sep 5, 2006)

I have exactly the same problem in the UK with the BT server . This happens all of a sudden and despite lengthy help from BT ( who take screen control and go through the normal re-setting protocol routines) it remains unsolved . They say its not a server problem but that somehow on my system a "wall" has developed which makes the system think that the message has gone and has been rejected , but actually its either not been sent or somehow has got corrupted en route . I'm on broadband and I have to tick the box that the server requires authentication . If I un-tick it the problem goes away BUT while OE says the messages have been sent they actually disappear into the ether and never reach the BT server!!!.
If I go direct to the BT/Yahoo mail site I can happily access my mail and send without problems so its not a password issue 

This seems to be e recognised problem as on the DELL site there are routines for double checking the acceptability of IDs and Passwords ( which I've done and found everything on the server to be ( prima facie) OK.

I think this is going to have to be a question of re-installing OE and possibly IE . I note that the Microsoft download site no longer offers direct downloads of OE (6) - presumably this means a complete re-installation of IE 7.

Any thoughts anyone ???

Ron


----------



## simelwill (Jun 4, 2006)

Go here and should solve your problem := http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=904942


----------



## Soroti (Sep 5, 2006)

Many thanks for your suggestion . I've downloaded it and re-started my PC but the problem is still there.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Try creating a new Identity. Set up the account, cancel out of Importing anything, and see if it will send and receive.


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

:up:
Well - my problem seems to be fixed - after following the tests which were (eventually) sent by Yahoo and using a bit of my own initiative - Yahoo haven't yet digested the results but I am now able to send mail - ultimately it involved two simple changes in settings

1. Changed SMTP port to 587 - but this only worked when I
2. Changed the server name from Yahoo.com to Yahoo.co.uk

For interest of others - Yahoo asked me to follow these steps to verify that I was able to authenticate (sign on) with both the POP and the SMTP servers (receiving mail- ie authenticating with the POP server was never a problem)

For the POP server :

1. Select the 'Start' menu button, then click 'Run.' 
2. Type "cmd" or "command" (without the quotation marks). 
3. Click "OK." 
4. Type "telnet pop.mail.yahoo.co.uk 110" 
5. Press "Enter." If you're successful, you should now see "+OK hello 
from popgate" against a black screen. If you don't see this, close the 
window and start over, or check your Internet or network connection to 
make sure you're logged on. 
6. From this screen, type "user xxx" (where xxx is your Yahoo! ID). 
7. Press 'Enter.' You should be prompted with "+OK password required." 
8. Type "pass yyy" (where yyy is your case-sensitive password). 
9. Press 'Enter.' If this is successful, you should receive a prompt 
with "+OK maildrop ready," followed by mailbox details. If this was not 
successful, you'll receive "-ERR Error logging in. Please visit 
http://mail.yahoo.com/ " to sign in again. 
10. Type "quit" and press 'Enter' to sign off the POP server. 
11. Type "exit" and press 'Enter' to return to Windows.

For the SMTP server

1. Select the 'Start' menu 
2. Click 'Run.' 
3. Type the following command: 
telnet://plus.smtp.mail.yahoo.com:25
Alternatively, you can try this: 
1. Select the 'Start' menu button, then click 'Run.' 
2. Type "cmd" or "command" (without the quotation marks)
3. Click "OK." 
4. Type "telnet smtp.mail.yahoo.co.uk 25" 
5. Press "Enter." If the port is not blocked, you should receive a 
response similar to "220 smtpxxx.mail.yahoo.com ESMTP" (where "xxx" is 
the server number you connected to). If you don't receive this specific 
response or if you get a different response, your ISP, networking 
equipment, or security software may be blocking or scanning outgoing 
mail servers. NOTE: Please also try port 587 in place of 25. It's 
important that you try the alternate port, as some ISPs will block port 
25 by default. 
6. Type "quit" and press 'Enter' to sign off the POP server. 
7. Type "exit" and press 'Enter' to return to Windows.

When I ran the tests I found the POP authentication test was successful (no surprise as I was receiving mail without problem)

Initially The SMTP test on telnet://plus.smtp.mail.yahoo.com:25 was also successful -

BUT 
The SMTP test on "telnet smtp.mail.yahoo.co.uk 25"was UNSUCCESSFUL

However - the SMTP test on "telnet smtp.mail.yahoo.co.uk 587" was SUCCESSFUL

I took a chance and changed my settings so that and my SMTP server was

smtp.mail.yahoo.co.uk

with outgoing mail server port number changed to 587

POP 3 server was unchanged as

pop.mail.yahoo.com

Although there were some initial problems (for other unknown reasons OE then assumed I neeed to use an old non-Yahoo account with a dial up rather than broadband connection) - everything worked at 2AM last night and seems (fingers crossed) to be working still.

I fed all the test results back to yahoo but haven't admitted I used them to work out the solution myself - assume they will agree with me.

Good luck to others with the same problem and thanks to all forum members who took an interest. despite my original misgivings the Yaho tech support service did prrovide useful data.


----------



## Soroti (Sep 5, 2006)

For some unaccountable reason my system has also righted itself seemingly without any interference from me . This is unless the "patch" which I downloaded yesterday took its time to work its way through the system - I was still getting the blocking messages last night. The only odd thing was that when I closed down the computer last night it did not close down and was still showing the " closing down Windows" sign this morning . Anyway things seem now to be OK - which is exactly what happened about 6 months ago and the system then seemed to sort itself out ( which makes me thing it actually was a BT/Yahoo server problem rather than my system ) .


----------

